# 7800 shudders and SRAM cassette



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

Has anyone used a SRAM 1070 cassette with 7800 shifters? Just wondering if there were any issues with that combo. Thanks


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

n26ryan said:


> Has anyone used a SRAM 1070 cassette with 7800 shifters? Just wondering if there were any issues with that combo. Thanks


Nope, no issues, fully compatible with each other. You may find that the SRAM cassettes are slightly noisier than Shimano cassettes. I have two bikes running that combo and proper chain lubing keeps everything nice and quiet.


----------

